

The Monopoly Motive - forloop
http://econlog.econlib.org/archives/2015/08/the_monopoly_mo.html

======
a3n
> What's the next-best-thing to Amazon? Netflix? Facebook? Starbucks?

Walmart? Not yet on a _par_ with Amazon, but may well be the next best
(however far away) online retailer, with a built in distribution and "walk in,
pick it up" network.

